# SUPREME RIMS 4 SALE



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

HAVE DIS FOR SALE ANY ONE INTRESTED SHOOT AN OFFER!


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL (Jul 21, 2009)

HOW MUCH U WANT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

just 1 or 4? 

hit me up homie, i may have to buy those off u


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WHATS THE TICKET?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

If they are all 4 rims 14x6 standard offset then I am VERY VERY interested. Do they come with tires?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

400 buks obo comes wit tires...all 4!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ouch...... :0 weight on the lip


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

sell me the tires only


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

ttt for the homie


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 9 2009, 05:52 AM~14715784
> *sell me the tires only
> *


WAT UP HOMIE KE NO AY EN BK O KE HAHAHA WATS GOOD?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 6 2009, 08:24 AM~14691238
> *If they are all 4 rims 14x6 standard offset then I am VERY VERY interested. Do they come with tires?
> *


???????????????????????


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Are they 14x6, standard offset or reverse? I got cash ready to buy but it seems you aint in a hurry.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 12 2009, 10:57 AM~14746796
> *Are they 14x6, standard offset or reverse? I got cash ready to buy but it seems you aint in a hurry.
> *


DONT KNOW HOMIE IM NEW ON CARS...BUT THE ARE 14`S


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

GOOD LUCK....... :angry:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Well take one rim off the car. Look on the inside of the rim it will have a stamp on it that says what the size and offset is.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 13 2009, 05:56 AM~14754892
> *Well take one rim off the car. Look on the inside of the rim it will have a stamp on it that says what the size and offset is.
> *


im 100% sure these are 14x7 cause i have supremes on my impala


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 13 2009, 02:56 AM~14754892
> *Well take one rim off the car. Look on the inside of the rim it will have a stamp on it that says what the size and offset is.
> *


 :0 ok i will


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 13 2009, 04:29 AM~14755000
> *im 100% sure these are 14x7 cause i have supremes  on my impala
> *


----------



## 956stallion (Jun 28, 2008)

HEY BRO WHERE CAN I BUY SOME 13x7 supremes.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 12 2009, 11:57 AM~14746796
> *Are they 14x6, standard offset or reverse? I got cash ready to buy but it seems you aint in a hurry.
> *


14x7 rev by the lookes of it for sure not std.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

x2


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

THEY DNT MAKE THEM ANYMORE MY HOMIE GOTS SUM 13 7S ON HIS CUTTY


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 17 2009, 09:24 PM~15112604
> *THEY DNT MAKE THEM ANYMORE MY HOMIE GOTS SUM 13 7S ON HIS CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...


those knock off on them are :thumbsdown:


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

:0


----------



## 1LowLeSabre (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 17 2009, 08:24 PM~15112604
> *THEY DNT MAKE THEM ANYMORE MY HOMIE GOTS SUM 13 7S ON HIS CUTTY*


Yes they do.

http://www.petepaulsen.com/Catalogofwheels...me%20Wheels.htm

ALLIED WHEEL

Multi-fit Lug Pattern
SIZE B/S BOLT PRICE
13 x 7R 1 7/8 5x4 1/2 | 5x4 3/4 | 5x5 $169.00


----------

